# Reed switches on loco Yes?????? No???????



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I am getting ready to install the Phoenix sound system in my Shay, Climax and 4-4-0's. My questions is trying to get a feel for whether or not to install the reed switches. I am concerned about several things starting with getting the wiring out of mechanical way AND getting it to look right. These switches are small, but even so, they appear to have to be very low to get a magnet to trigger them. Being low, they are more noticeable as compared to being able to tuck them up under the bottom of the floor where they are totally hidden AND out of harms way. The other concern is whether or not they will really be used that much for the trouble. I will have an inside and outside layout and will be using the track powered Locolink system. I know it can manually ring the bell and whistle but maybe having it happen at the appropriate place without me having to get in the middle is better. Looking for insight as to those that have and have not, what your experiences have been and most importantly, if you had it to do over again, what would you do. I would like to install everything one time in the loco and be done so there is less chance for damages, scratches, etc., etc. Please give me you sage wisdom...........


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

It's a question that do you want an automatic sound or do it manually. I let several trains run on their own, so I like the automatic sounds.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Speaking just for myself, I found automated sounds really annoying. Del Taparro sells a unit that randomizes the effect of a reed switch, so sometimes it rings a bell, sometimes it blows a horn. I found that slightly better.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Under the truck they won't bee seen unless some rivet counter turns the loco over. 

I connect the sound triggers to the receiver so they work from my remote, not automatically.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

For me I'd rather be able to control my self. I find it annoying after a while to have them going off at the same location all the time. Later RJD


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 12 Feb 2010 05:47 AM 
Speaking just for myself, I found automated sounds really annoying. Del Taparro sells a unit that randomizes the effect of a reed switch, so sometimes it rings a bell, sometimes it blows a horn. I found that slightly better. 
I no longer sell the "Smart Sound Trigger" as a stand-alone board. However, similar functions have been incorporated into the 2.4GHZ Enhanced RailBoss R/C. This gives you the best of both worlds. You can manually trigger the whistle from the Transmitter, or you can let the track magnets to the work. The whistle (and station stops) can be programmed for any desired % of operation; i.e the whistle only blows X% of the time that it crosses the magnet. You can also enable or disable the automatic whistle via the transmitter. This really gives you a lot of options, and the statistically controlled sounds and station stops really add interest to your layout. Your visitors can't figure out how it works! 

Reed switches are a must on my railroad. As stated before, you mount them under a truck and you can't see them. (My standard is Whistle on the right, Bell and Station Stop on the left)


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB sells a unit that mounts on the bottom of their truck and has both reed switches on it.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Can anyone point me to some pic of mounting. The Phoenix suggested on the I-beam looking piece in front and behind the trucks. From this point they seem to show. But the consensus here is on the bottom of the trucks themselves, so a pic or 2 would really help. I guess the right and left magnets in the track would be inside or outside of the rails? I played with a kitchen magnet here and it seems like it would need to get pretty close to trigger the switch. I can see where I might like to "HAVE" the ability and then just put a magnet out or not, so I think I will wire them while at it. Any pics would really help me out a lot. Thanks.....


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Anymore input? Pics?


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

I use QSI, and control my stuff with DCC. For my customers, I install the reed switch behind, or below the front step. 

Loco Lee


----------

